# goats and wetlands?



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I am looking to board my goats, and one option has wetlands in the pasture. it's basically a pond. is this safe for my goats?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Is there any dry land? 
Worms and hoof rot are the first 2 problems I can think of. Sure there would be others too


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree with Bree. If you can, find something else.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

yes there is dry land, if we don't have another option could it work?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

It could work as long as they have the option to be in a dry area. And how bad does the bugs get?


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

from what I've heard the bugs get pretty bad.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I would look for something else


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

we're trying but we have no options and they need to be out by this Saturday


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

From personal experience, I would say for sure try and find someplace else. But Its probably difficult to find ideal places to board so if you can't find a different place. . . 

Keep hooves clipped nicely, don't let them overgrow, and if you think one has rot treat as soon as possible, don't leave it unattended.

For the bugs, purchase bug spray(Bronco equine spray works nicely) and spay them down often to keep bugs at bay.


----------

